# I'm Such A Newbie I Don't Actually Have An Outback Yet



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi all you fun folks!
I found you guys while researching the trailer my gal & I want. I love how you all "gather round the fire" and help out so my first post is...
"What should I know about the 18RS?"
We have decided we want small and lite and the Outback seems the best for us with the Queen slide. Is there some big (or small) problem(s) you guys know about with this model? I read the pole that said only .17% of you have an 18RS.

On shopping for one I have found prices (new) from $14,700 to $24,500! I don't believe every darn thing I'm told but that is a huge difference! What's up with that?

Finally, does anybody with one of these plan to move up anytime soon? A lovely pre-owned unit at a great price sounds like a great road trip!
Thanks everyone, for the entertainment!
G


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Welcome aboard.

First, why do you want one so small? Are you pulling in the mountains, or do you just have a small tow vehicle? Get what you want now and then you don't have to "upgrade" later. Unless you like that sort of thing. Decide what your needs will be in years out and you may be better off than deciding on what suits you right now. Just my opinion. Hope you love whatever you get and have a blast in it.

John


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome to outbackers!

The 18 is a new model and don't know enough to comment on them. But I would figure around 15 to 17K would be a good price depending on where you live. I payed 22 for our 2007 27rsds here on the west coast.


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

garywies said:


> Hi all you fun folks!
> I found you guys while researching the trailer my gal & I want. I love how you all "gather round the fire" and help out so my first post is...
> "What should I know about the 18RS?"
> We have decided we want small and lite and the Outback seems the best for us with the Queen slide. Is there some big (or small) problem(s) you guys know about with this model? I read the pole that said only .17% of you have an 18RS.
> ...


I guess I wasn't as clear as I could have been...I'm asking if someone else is ready to upgrade from their 18RS to a bigger Outback so we can buy theirs and have a great road trip picking it up.
G


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi garywies
















to Outbackers!

Try Holman RV in Cincinatti, Ohio...

I just went to their website and looked up the price for an 18rs. It said they have 1 in stock...you request a price quote which is immediately sent to your email address. This is what I received...Not too Bad...

Make: 2007 Keystone Outback 18RS
Unit: Only 1 Left
MSRP Price: $21,791.00
Your discounted price: $12,991.00

Call us toll free @ 800-323-8677

Good luck!!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Hi garywies and Welcome to the Outbackers
Youll find this group and place to be very helpful for any questions you might have. 
As was prevously stated the 18 is a new model and may tough to find used. However theres always a flurry of models from the 21 on up generally listed in the for sale section.

Please let us know more details about your location, type of TV ect.. and I'm sure someone may be able to help.

Ed


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Hi garywies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That price sounds very fair!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sounds like a great price. Go For it!!!! - Welcome to Outbackers.com and good luck finding your TT

Thor


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Price sounds good.

Welcome to Outbackers!









Ohio could be a nice destination for a pickup, depending on where you are.

Where are you, at least generally, and what are you planning to tow with?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

garywies said:


> Hi all you fun folks!
> I found you guys while researching the trailer my gal & I want. I love how you all "gather round the fire" and help out so my first post is...
> "What should I know about the 18RS?"
> We have decided we want small and lite and the Outback seems the best for us with the Queen slide. Is there some big (or small) problem(s) you guys know about with this model? I read the pole that said only .17% of you have an 18RS.
> ...


I guess I wasn't as clear as I could have been...I'm asking if someone else is ready to upgrade from their 18RS to a bigger Outback so we can buy theirs and have a great road trip picking it up.
G
[/quote]

Too bad....just got rid of the 21RS, a 2005, in mint condition.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the

Cult
Tribe
Clan








*to the Family *

Depending on how committed you are to the 18, and where you are in the country, there's about to be a gently used 25rss available at a dealer in NH. (oooooh, that feels sooooo good to say!!!!)

btw, I had close to 1000 posts before I owned a TT, but there's no requirement to EVER own one in order to come play in this sandbox. You're doing your homework in the right order....research BEFORE you buy....good thinking!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome, and don't worry about not having a trailer yet. I needed this site to recommend Holman RV as well. We got our trailer last winter, and their closeout deals can be really great!









By the way, they also will support you after the purchase. I... ahh... let's say I rearranged the skirting on my trailer.







The new skirt is being shipped to me as we speak.


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

Lady Di said:


> Price sounds good.
> 
> Welcome to Outbackers!
> 
> ...


Thanks every one for the OUTBACKER welcome wagon!
We live in Northern California, just 3000 miles from Holman RV!
Plan on a Toyota Tacoma Crew cab 4X4 LB TV
And yeah, the price sounds great-$6,000 less than my best number here in California!
Just might have to take a trip....
G


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

garywies said:


> Price sounds good.
> 
> Welcome to Outbackers!
> 
> ...


Thanks every one for the OUTBACKER welcome wagon!
We live in Northern California, just 3000 miles from Holman RV!
Plan on a Toyota Tacoma Crew cab 4X4 LB TV
And yeah, the price sounds great-$6,000 less than my best number here in California!
Just might have to take a trip....
G
[/quote]
I know Lakeshore is also good prices and they will ship it if you don't want to drive. Holman may agree to ship also. Just a thought!


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

garywies said:


> Price sounds good.
> 
> Welcome to Outbackers!
> 
> ...


Thanks every one for the OUTBACKER welcome wagon!
We live in Northern California, just 3000 miles from Holman RV!
Plan on a Toyota Tacoma Crew cab 4X4 LB TV
And yeah, the price sounds great-$6,000 less than my best number here in California!
Just might have to take a trip....
G
[/quote]










Hey, I just got off the phone with my RV dealer (Liberty RV KC-Suburb) and he has a OB18RS he said was "loaded" that he could sell for $16.800

Liberty RV Inventory Web Site Clicky Here

We really like the salesman that helped us, named Lee. But I thought that was a pretty good price - and HEY with all the







you save, you can camp all the way back to Beautiful Expensive California!









Hope you get the OB you want, and will be happy with it for years to come and will keep us posted on all your travels!

HEIDI


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

I f you have a Tundra go with the 25rs.. That is what I have and it is perfect with my two kids and dog. My kids each have bunk They can bring friends if they like and My dog starts on the couch and always ends up on my bed. You wouldn't have to upgrade for a long time with the 25. (although I dream of the 5er every once in a while.)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

sia said:


> I f you have a Tundra go with the 25rs.. That is what I have and it is perfect with my two kids and dog. My kids each have bunk They can bring friends if they like and My dog starts on the couch and always ends up on my bed. You wouldn't have to upgrade for a long time with the 25. (although I dream of the 5er every once in a while.)


Sia, I believe he said he intends to tow with a Tacoma, tho' I may have missed mention of year. Before this year's model, the Tundra wouldn't have handled the 25rss well and the Tacoma is even smaller.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

First let me welcome you to Outbackers. Fireside chats seem to be a specialty. I have a 25FBS of 2004 vintage. I think you are wise to consider the Outback. Happy hunting and happy camping for your future.


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

hpapa4 said:


> First let me welcome you to Outbackers. Fireside chats seem to be a specialty. I have a 25FBS of 2004 vintage. I think you are wise to consider the Outback. Happy hunting and happy camping for your future.











THE CART BEFORE THE HORSE
We bought the 2007 Outback 18RS today! Yippee! Now we have to get a truck and drive to get it! I think we got a terrific deal, much better than was available here in California and I don't mind the adventure...the last car I bought I got in Illinois.
skippershe was the one who told us about the one 2007 18RS that Holman's had left on clearance and I called and bought it.
Now I guess I will have a whole new bunch of questions starting with Long Bed or Short Bed TV. But enough, I'll go the TT forum and post.
Thanks again to skippershe 







and all the rest of our new Outbacker friends!
G


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Congratulations! We are new also and we love our OB. Have a great road trip picking it up


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

You're halfway there! 

Well, maybe a third of the way there...you still need a truck and to drive 3,000 miles


----------

